# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αρσενικός χαλάει φωλιά

## johnakos32

καλησπέρα σε όλους του φόρουμ είμαι καινούργιος στο φόρουμ και θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τις απορίες μου μήπως μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε σχετικά με αυτές .λοιπόν πριν 3 χρονιά μου χάρισαν 1 καναρινακι κοινό μάλλον , σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να τον βάλω να ζευγαρώσει φέτος , έτσι πήγα και αγόρασα μια θηλύκια ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες του καταστηματάρχη γιατί σαν αρχάριος  δεν γνωρίζω και πολλά! τα έβαλα σε κλουβί ζευγαρωστρα με το χώρισμα στην μέση προσφέροντας  τους αυγοτροφη και κελαιδινη , ο αρσενικός δεν τις κελαηδούσε πολύ (όταν ήταν μόνος του δεν σταμάταγε καθόλου) άλλα η θηλύκια μου φαινόταν αρκετά πυρωμένη σύμφωνα με όσα έχω διαβάσει..... της έβαλα εξωτερική φωλιά και νήμα για την χτίσει . Στον ελεύθερο μου χρόνο που τα παρατηρούσα ο αρσενικός δεν έκανε καμιά κίνηση προς στην θηλύκια να κελαηδάει προς  το μέρος  της κτλ το μόνο που παρατήρησα μόνο και μια φορά πότε άλλοτε είναι να την ταΐζει μέσα από το πλέγμα. μετά από λίγες ήμερες  η θηλύκια είχε ετοιμάσει την φωλιά και έκανα αυτό που μου είπε ο καταστηματάρχης έβγαλα το το χώρισμα και τα άφησα μαζί. δεν παρατήρησα τίποτα το ενδιαφέρον προς  την θηλύκια από τον αρσενικό έτσι πήρα την πρωτοβουλία αν και λάθος να βάλω ένα άλλο αρσενικό καναρινακι που έχω μέσα να δω πως θα αντιδράσουν , σε λιγότερο από 1 λεπτό τον έβγαλα γιατί μάλωνε και με τα δυο. τώρα είμαι σε ένα σημείο οπού βλέπω τον αρσενικό να χαλάει την φωλιά της θηλυκιας  πετώντας  το νήμα κάτω και τα δυο πουλιά ζουν αρμονικά χωρίς  εντάσεις μεταξύ τους ,ο αρσενικός κελαηδάει σπάνια άλλα και πάλι δεν κυνηγάει την θηλύκια. βρίσκονται σε εσωτερικό χώρο καθ όλη την διάρκεια της ημέρας.  θα ήθελα να με συμβουλέψετε τι να κάνω το δυνατόν συντομότερο . ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη καλως ηρθες .θα σε παρακαλεσω ,οπως αναγραφουν και οι κανονες που αποδεχομαστε κατα την εγγραφη ,
*Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com8.
Ε. Μην γράφετε με κεφαλαία γράμματα. Με βάση την παγκόσμια διαδικτυακή γλώσσα οι κεφαλαίοι χαρακτήρες υποδηλώνουν ένταση στη φωνή η οποία μπορεί να προκαλέσει παρεξηγήσεις.

*
να μην γραφεις με κεφαλαια .


Τον αλλο αρσενικο που τον εχεις αυτη τη στιγμη; η θηλυκια πως συμπεριφερεται στο ταιρι της ; τιτιβιζει μηπως προς τον αλλο και παει στα καγκελα προς την μερια του; 

*

*

----------


## johnakos32

Συγνωμη για τα κεφαλεα ....Το εχω αφαιρεσει το χωρισμα και ειναι μαζι ο αλλο αρσενικοσ ειναι εξω στο μπαλκονι και κελαιδαει. Οσο για την συμπεριφορα τησ θυληκιασ προς το ταιρι τησ τιποτα απολυτοσ και τα 2 καναρινακια ειναι αδιαφορα . να βαλω και τον αλλον διπλα τησ να δω πωσ θα αντιδραση και αν θα τιτιβιζει προσ την μερια του?

----------


## jk21

θα σου πω τι γνωμη μου ,αλλα να μην το παρεις σαν δεδομενο .Ειναι και αλλα παιδια με περισσοτερα πουλια απο μενα και μεγαλυτερη πειρα ,που ισως εχουν διαφορετικη γνωμη ...

να αφησεις με χωρισμα τα πουλια στο ιδιο κλουβι και να βαλεις φωλια και νημα για να την φτιαξει η θηλυκια .Αν μεσα σε 4-5 μερες δεν δεις φιλια απο τα πουλια στα καγκελα ή την θηλυκια να κανει φωλια ,τοτε κανε τραμπα τα αρσενικα ,αλλα παντα με χωρισμα .Αν δεις ομως κινησεις ξυπνηματος του ενδιαφεροντος ειτε απο εδω ειτε απο εκει ,τα ξαναλεμε αναλογα ...

----------


## johnakos32

ωραια εβαλα το χωρισμα μεταξυ του ζευγαριου και χορηγησα λιγο ακομα νημα στην θηλυκια για να αναπληρωση την κατεστραμενη απο τον αρσενικο φωλια .Εβαλα επισης και τον κιτρινο αρσενικο κοντα της να δω αντιδρασεις,Τωρα εχει ηδη σκοτεινιασει οποτε αποτελεσματα απο αυριο ! Αν ειναι αναγκη μπορω να προσπαθησω να ανεβασω και καποιεσ φωτογραφιεσ των καναρινιων,

----------


## jimgo

από την μικρή μου εμπειρία εγώ θα έκανα αυτό που λέει ο Δημήτρης να τα βάλεις μαζί με το χώρισμα να τα αφήσεις για καμιά βδομάδα να ηρεμήσουν να κανείς διατροφή και μετά βγάζεις το χώρισμα αφού έχει κάνει φωλιά η θηλυκιά , θα σου πρότεινα να βγάλεις τον άλλο αρσενικό από δίπλα και να αφήσεις μόνο αυτόν που θέλεις να ζευγαρώσεις .

----------


## johnakos32

Αυτο εκανα απο διατροφη τουσ δινω αυτοτροφη απο αυριο θα του δινω μαρουλακι μηλο και βραστο αυγο που και που οπωσ διαβασα και στο δικο σου ποστ οσον αναφορα τη διατροφη  :Happy0065: ¨!   Ελπιζω να δω διαφορετικα αποτελεσματα. Για οτι νεοτερο θα σας ενημερωσω και σας ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.

----------


## johnakos32

Καλησπερα σε ολους σημερα το πρωι καθωσ πηγα να βαλω φρεσκο μαρουλακι στα ηδη χωρισμενα πουλια ειδα την θηλυκια να ειναι στην φωλια και παρατηρησα οτι ειχε κανει ενα αυγο.Το αυγο νομιζω πωσ ειναι ασπορο απο το μεγεθος, απορω πωσ μπορει να εχει σπορο αφου τα πουλια δεν τα πανε και πολυ καλα μαζι΄? Με τα πολλα αφαιρεσα το χωρισμα και τα αφησα ελευθερα πηγα να τα παρατηρησω και ο αρσενικος δεν ταιζε την θηλυκια αναγκαζοταν να σηκωθει να φαει μονη τησ και οταν η θηλυκια σηκωνοταν απο την φωλια αυτοσ πηγενε επερνε το βαμβακι απο τη φωλια και επεζε. Τι λετε εσεις αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει σπορο το αυγο να το αντικαταστησω με ομοιομα που πηγα να αγορασω σημερα .Μηπωσ να βαλω τον αλλον αρσενικο που εχω μεσα και να δω τι λετε να κανω?

----------


## jk21

αν ο αρσενικος δεν ειχε βατεψει τη θηλυκια ,δεν νομιζω να εμενε για πολυ το αυγο εκει μεσα ,ειδικα αν η θηλυκια δεν του καθεται .Να τα αφησεις μαζι .Μπορεις να βαλεις πλαστικο ΜΟΝΟ αν δεν εχεις δει τη θηλυκια να καθεται συνεχομενα καποιες ωρες στο αυγο και εχει κατσει ελαχιστα .Αν ομως την περισσοτερη ωρα ειναι στην φωλια ,τοτε εχει ξεκινησει η εκολλαψη και δεν πειραζεις τιποτα .Ειναι αργα

----------


## johnakos32

Ενοεις οτι ο αρσενικος θα το ειχε φαει το αυγο γιατι πεζει ακομα με την φωλια ,μου κανει εντυπωση επισησ οτι δεν την ταιζει και σηκονετε η θηλυκια να φαει μονη της μηπωσ ειναι ανωριμος η απυροτος ?(ειναι 3 χρονων) Σκεφτομουν μηπωσ εβαζα τον αλλον αρσενικο μην τυχον και την βατεψει αυτος αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο δεν ξερω πωσ θα αντιδρασουν......ειναι αναγκη να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες του αυγου μην τυχον ξερεισ να βοηθησεις?

----------


## johnakos32

δεν γνριζω εαν μπορειτε να τισ δειτε για να με βοηθησετε δεν βρηκα αλλο τροπο να τισ ανεβασω.

----------


## jk21

αν και η φωλια ειναι σχετικα προχειρη (μαλλον οχι και πολυ εμπειρη στο χτισιμο ) το αυγο ειναι εκει και περιμενει αυριο να του κανει παρεα το επομενο .ο αρσενικος δεν το πειραζει και δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ταιζει τη θηλυκια ,για να θεωρουνται ζευγαρι .η δικια μου γνωμη ειναι να μην πειραξεις τιποτα .Αν βεβαια καποιος πιστευει κατι αλλο ,θα σου το πει

----------


## johnakos32

Οκ θελω να σε ευχαριστησω για τισ οδηγιες και τισ χρησιμες συμβουλες σου.Η καναρα ζευγαρωνει πρωτη φορα και ισως δεν ξερει καλα αλλα πεζει ρολο και η ζημια που εκανα ο αρσενικος στην φωλια που την χαλαγε.....και αυτος αν και 3 χρονων ζευγαρωνει πρωτη του φορα.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχουν ζευγαρωσει και να μην ειναι συμφιλιωμενα? μακαρι θα περιμενω μεχρι την επομενη πεμπτη βραδυ για να εχει κλεισει και το τελεφτεο αυγο εστω πεντε μερες να δοκιμασω να κανω ωοσκοπηση και να δω αν υπαρχει εστω και ενα γονιμο!

----------


## jk21

ακομα και σε ζευγαρια που αντιδρα μεχρι να βατευτει το θηλυκο ,οταν κανει αυγο ,μετα ηρεμει .Σπανια να εχουμε καυγαδες μετα ,αλλα καποιες φορες συμβαινουν

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν ενοουσα ακριβωσ αυτο εγω δεν το εθεσα σωστα λαθοσ μου με τον ορο συμφιλιωμενα ενοουσα να τησ κελαηδαει που και που να την ταιζει να μην καθετε το ενα στο ενα κλαδι και το αλλο στο αλλο, ευτυχωσ τσακομουσ δεν εχω αλλα πιστεβω πωσ παραυπαρχει ησυχεια....

----------


## jk21

κοιταξε να δεις ... θα σου απαντησω με λιγο πλαγιο τροπο ...


οταν οι γυναικες μας ειναι εγκυος ,αλλοι τις βοηθανε σε ολες τις δουλειες του σπιτιου ,αλλοι τις ταιζουνε και στο στομα,αλλοι δεν κανουν τιποτα και εκεινες συνεχιζουν να τα κανουν ολα  ,αλλοι εχουν παθει σοκ μεγαλυτερο απο κεινες που θα γινουν μπαμπαδες και δεν ξερουν τι να κανουν ,αλλοι δεν σταματουν να θελουν τη συζυγο και σαν ερωτικο συντροφο ,αλλοι σταματουν και θελουν αλλες  ..... 

απο ολα εχει ο μπαξες ,αλλα στο τελος το μωρο θα γεννηθει και δυσκολα ή ευκολα ,με τον πατερα ή χωρις ,η μανα θα το μεγαλωσει ..

----------


## lefteris13

> αν ο αρσενικος δεν ειχε βατεψει τη θηλυκια ,δεν νομιζω να εμενε για πολυ το αυγο εκει μεσα ,ειδικα αν η θηλυκια δεν του καθεται .Να τα αφησεις μαζι .Μπορεις να βαλεις πλαστικο ΜΟΝΟ αν δεν εχεις δει τη θηλυκια να καθεται συνεχομενα καποιες ωρες στο αυγο και εχει κατσει ελαχιστα .Αν ομως την περισσοτερη ωρα ειναι στην φωλια ,τοτε εχει ξεκινησει η εκολλαψη και δεν πειραζεις τιποτα .Ειναι αργα


περσυ οι πρωτες μου γεννες ηταν ασπορες σε πρωταρικα πουλια-2 ζευγαρια, οι θηλυκες προφανως δεν εκατσαν στα αρσενικα, απο την αλλη εκεινοι δεν πειραξαν τα αυγα.στο 2ο, στην τωρινη 2η καναρα, εγω αλλαζα τα αυγα με πλαστικα για 3 μερες  στις 1 με 1 30 το μεσημερι-την θηλυκια την εβρισκα στη φωλια-θα τα χε ζεστανει καμποσες ωρες δεδομενου οτι το αυγο συνηθως το κανουν 7-9 το πρωι, αλλα θυμαμαι και περσυ καποια αυγα παλι αργα τα παιρνα, αλλα δεν ειχαν θεμα εκκολαψης-θα το τσεκαρω και φετος αν αυτα τα 3-εφοσον ειναι γονιμα- αν προχωρησει μεσα το μικρο και βγουνε ή τα κατεστρεψα..

----------


## jk21

ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗ στο πρωτο που λες ,μιλω για περιπτωσεις θηλυκων που ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ δεν εχουν βατευτει και που ΚΑΘΟΝΤΑΙ επιμονα και κλωσσανε ασπορα αυγα .Τοτε τα αρσενικα εκνευριζονται και ειτε προσπαθουν να τις βατεψουν στη φωλια ,ή πειραζουν τα αυγα οταν αυτες φευγουν για φαγητο .Παντα υπαρχουν οπως σε ολα και οι εξαιρεσεις .Αν οι καναρες εχουν κανει ασπορα και τα εχουν παρατημενα ,ενω παραλληλα καθονται μια χαρα να της βατεψει ο αρσενικος ,τοτε σιγα μην εχει το μυαλο του στο να πειραξει τα αυγα ... του αρκει να << πειραζει >> την καναρα 

για το θεμα της εκολλαψης απλα οτι εχω μαθει απο εμπειροτερους και οτι εχω ακουσει απο πτηνιατρο .Απο τον ιδιο εχω ακουσει οτι οσο προχωραμε προς το τελος της εκολλαψης (τελευταιες μερες )  ,το να σηκωνεται η καναρα και να μην κλωσσα καποιες φορες ποτε ποτε ,δεν ειναι κρισιμο και ειδικα σε νορμαλ καιρικες συνθηκες

----------


## lefteris13

ναι αλλα στην περιπτωση μου περσυ λογικα δεν βατευτηκαν-για να ακριβολογω σε 7 γεννες 4 η μια 3 η αλλη(πολλες γιατι ειχα θεματα κ δεν εβγαζα πουλια) δεν ειδα ποτε βατεμα-το οτι δεν ειδα εγω δε σημαινει δεν εγιναν.αλλα στις πρωτες γεννες ειχαν κ οι 2 τους ολα ασπορα, τα κλωσησαν κανονικα κλπ εγω στην ωοσκοπηση ειδα τι ηταν κ τα πεταξα.οι επομενες γεννες ειχαν καποια ενσπορα, ασχετα αν ειχα αλλα προβληματα ψοφουσαν μεσα στο αυγο.στις πρωτες γεννες λοιπον οι αρσενικοι δεν πειραξαν τα αυγα-δεν θυμαμαι αν ταιζαν κ τις θηλυκιες-γιατι να χαμε βατεματα και να ταν αποτυχημενα, ενω απο τη 2η γεννα κ μετα επιτυχημενα, μοιαζει απιθανο.οποτε κ δεν βατευτηκαν και κλωσησαν κανονικα και οι αρσενικοι δεν πειραξαν τα αυγα και ουτε ενοχλουσαν τις καναρες στη φωλια απ οτι θυμαμαι.

ναι οταν ειναι προς το τελος της εκκολαψης συμφωνω..αλλα μιλαω για την ημερα που κανει 1 αυγο το πρωι και εμεις θελουμε να το παρουμε αλλαζοντας με πλαστικο και αν υποθεσουμε οτι αυτη το κλωσσαει κανονικα.εγω οπως ειπα τα πηρα αργα μεσημερι 1 1 30, αν αυτα τα αυγα ειχαν επωαστει 4-5 ωρες κανονικα, και εγω τα διεκοψα παιρνοντας τα, κατστραφηκαν;νομιζω πως οχι επειδη το χω ξανακανει-αλλα θα το επιβεβαιωσω και τωρα-αρκει να χω γονιμα μεσα σε αυτα τα αυγα

----------


## jk21

τις πρωτες 2 μερες συνηθως δεν καθονται αμεσως συνεχως στα αυγα .ισως εκει οφειλεται οτι προλαβες χωρις να διακοψεις την εκολλαψη τους (δεν ειχε ξεκινησει ) να τα παρεις 

*δεν σου αποκλειω να ηταν αβατευτα τα αυγα* ,αλλα αλλο ασπορα και αλλο αβατευτα ... μπορει να υπηρχε βατεμα αλλα αστοχο ... οι λογοι πολλοι .

----------


## lefteris13

λες τα περσυνα μου ασπορα στην ωοσκοπηση, στην πραγματικοτητα να ταν ενσπορα που η εκκολαψη ειχε σταματησει την 1η μερα γιατι τα αλλαζα με πλαστικα αργα;σκεφτηκα αυτο τωρα, αλλα το θεωρω πολυ χλωμο, γιατι το να τα αλλαζω αργα με πλαστικα δεν το κανω για καποιο λογο ουτε το κανω παντα ουτε το συνιστω προφανως, οσο νωριτερα τοσο καλυτερα, απλα σε καποια ετσι ετυχε-το κανα αργα κ περσυ κ φετος στη 2η καναρα στα 3 αυγα.

//και μιλαμε για αυγα και απο 3ο και πανω που η καναρα καθεται κανονικα..σε καθε λογο σου χω εναν αντιλογο!..κοντος ψαλμος..σε αυτην την καναρα τωρα θα φανει η δουλεια αρκει οπως ειπα να ναι καποια γονιμα-αλλιως θα το κανω σε επομενη γεννα με 5 αυγα να τα αλλαξω με πλαστικο στις 2 το μεσημερι να μαι σιγουρος οτι εχει κατσει κανονικα ωρες αρκετες κ εχει αρχισει η εκκολαψη για να δουμε :Happy0065:

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω βρε Λευτερη .Αλλα το 1ο αυγο δεν νομιζω να χαλασε .Σπανια καναρα το ζεσταινει αμεσως .Ακομα και απογευμα καμμια φορα προλαβαινεις

----------


## lefteris13

> δεν ξερω βρε Λευτερη .Αλλα το 1ο αυγο δεν νομιζω να χαλασε .Σπανια καναρα το ζεσταινει αμεσως .Ακομα και απογευμα καμμια φορα προλαβαινεις


..ναι συμφωνοι για το 1ο αυγο-βεβαια το καθε πουλι κανει το δικο του..αλλα κ αν σωθηκε μονο το 1ο-σωθηκαμε, σημαινει οτι δεν πρεπει να ξαναπαρω τα αυγα τοσο αργα..θα δουμε-ειμαι αισιοδοξος οτι και την 1η μερα τα πραγματα δεν ειναι τοσο καθοριστικα για καποιες ωρες-απ οσα εχω δει και μονο-με αυτα θελω να πω οτι ναι μεν να τα παιρνει ο καθενας οσο νωριτερα μπορει την 1η μερα, αλλα κ αν αργησει καποιες ωρες με κανονικο κλωσημα δεν γινεται κακο-μενει να αποδειχτει..

----------


## johnakos32

Εξαλου εγω τωρα δεν τα αλλαζω διοτι πιστεβω 100/100 σχεδον οτι ειναι μη βατεμενα δεν εχω δει στιγμες παθουσ μεταξυ τους ειναι εντελωσ αδιαφορα και τα δυο.Θα κανω ωοσκοπηση και θα δω, λεω αν ειναι ασπορα να τα χωρισω να την βαλω με τον αρσενικο η με τον ιδιο? και να τουσ κανω καποια διατροφη!

----------


## johnakos32

Καλημερα σε ολο το φορουμ θα ηθελα μια συμβουλή παρατηρησα οτι η αυγοτροφη τελιωνει και ελεγα να φτιαξω αυτη του Δημητρη που ειναι κεικ κανει για διατροφικη ετοιμασια για αναπαραγωγη ειναι δυσκολη ή να κανω καποια αλλη;

----------


## jk21

η δικια μου εμπειρια ειναι θετικη .τοσο διατροφικα ,οσο και απο θεμα δυσκολιας παρασκευης .Ομως ειναι υποκειμενικη αποψη ,ειδικα το δευτερο σκελος .Ας σου πουνε και τα παιδια που την εχουν κανει

----------


## johnakos32

Θα την κανω σημερα! Οσο για το παραπανω ερωτημα με τον αρσενικοτι κανω;Θα αφησω τον ιδιο η δοκιμαζω τον κιτρινο;

----------


## johnakos32

Λοιπον παρατηρω οτι η καναρα δεν εχει κανει 3 αυγοκαι ανυσηχω για δυστοκια ο αρσενικος τον χαβα του μηπως δεν ταιριαζουν σαν ζευγαρι;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ισως μεινει στα 2 αυγα ή να σου κανει 3ο αργοτερα.. εαν την βλεπεις στο πατο νωχελικη παιρνεις τα απαραιτητα μετρα! Δεν ειναι λογος ανησυχιας να κανει μια καναρα μονο ενα ή δυο αυγα, απλα ο πιο συνηθης αριθμος αυγων ειναι 3-5!

----------


## johnakos32

Μπορει γιατι ειναι πρωταρα ! Μπορω αν αποτυχει τωρα να δοκιμασω με αλλο αρσενικο και να κανω και καλυτερη διατρο
φικη προετημασια.

----------


## jk21

2 ασπορα δεν ειναι λογος ανησυχιας .2 μονο και ενσπορα ,κατι σημαινει .ειτε ασθενεια πχ μυκοπλασμωση υποβοσκουσα ή αλλη ασθενεια υποβοσκουσα ή ορμονικα προβληματα ή μεγαλο πουλι σε ηλικια . απο 3 και πανω και συνηθω 4-5 ειναι το συνηθισμενο 

Ομως κανε υπομονη ,μπορει να βγει με κενο μια μερα και αλλο .Αν δειχνει ασχημα ,μονο τοτε ανησυχησε για δυστοκια

----------


## johnakos32

Εγω οσο και να τα παρατηρω δεν βλεπω τιποτα τα πουλια ατομικα ειναι πυρωμενα αλλα οχι το ενα με το αλλο η θηλυκια πρεπει να νομιζει οτι εχει γονιμοπειηθει με τον κρινο τι να πω αφου το ενα δεν αγγιζει το αλλο. στην περιπτωση οπου κανω ωοσκοπηση και ειναι ολα ασπορα τι κανω? τα χωριζω αλλαζω τον αρσενικο βαζω τον αλλο που εχω κανω διατροφη και περιμενω ποτε θα βλεπω φιλια και τετοια για να δω αν ειναι ετοιμα?

----------


## johnakos32

Παιδια καλημερα εχω νεοτερα.. Η θηλυκια σημερα εκανε και τριτο αυγο με διαφορα 3 ημερων το οποιο το εχει σκεπασει με νημα. Εχει σταματησει το κλωσημα 4 μερες. Τι κανω τα πεταω και τα χωριζω και ξαναδοκιμαζω αργοτερα;οταν τα δω στο χωρισμα να θελουν να ειναι μαζι;

----------


## jk21

αν εκανε μετα απο 3 μερες αυγο ,κατα 99 % τα αλλα ειναι ασπορα . κατα 50 % ισως και παραπανω ,επειδη εκανε την κινηση να το καπακωσει ,ισως ειναι και αυτο .τα αλλα δεν τα καπακωσε; το τελευταιο παντως μην το πειραζεις αυτη τη  στιγμη αλλα βαλτο απο πανω και περιμενε αυριο μεθαυριο να δεις τι θα κανει

----------


## johnakos32

ολα τα εχει καπακωσει. Τα πουλια δεν εχουν βατευτει καθολου . Τωρα εχει περασει στην δευτερη γεννα η ακομα στην πρωτη; Να ριξω τον αλλο η μηπως βατευτουν αμεσως η οχι;

----------


## jk21

στην πρωτη δεν νομιζω να ειναι .στην δευτερη; δεν ξερω ... αν συνεχισει και με αλλα αυγα και δεν ειναι ενα ξεκαρφωτο ,ισως 

ας πουνε πρωτα και τα αλλα παιδια την γνωμη τους για την συνεχεια .δεν εχω κατι στο οποιο να ειμαι σιγουρος σαν σωστη επιλογη

----------


## johnakos32

Παντος δεν εχει μπει ουτε για λεπτο στη φωλια ακομα! Πειτε μου και αλλες γνωμες παρακαλω!

----------


## xarhs

ο αρσενικος κελαηδαει καθολου........????????

----------


## johnakos32

Ελαχιστα αλλαι παλι οχι προς το μερος της , δεν την κυνηγαει και δεν την ταιζει. Καμια ενδιξη παθους...

----------


## xarhs

μμμμμ......... κριμα

πρεπει να τα χωρησεις και να τα ξανα ενωσεις....!!!!!!!

δες ομως πρωτα αν τα αυγα ειναι ενσπορα γιατι ποτε δεν ξερεις

----------


## johnakos32

Τα ειδα ασπορα ολα  :sad:  φοβαμε μην κανει τα επομενα οταν ειναι χωρισμενα . Οποτε χωριζω κανω διατροφη και περιμενω να δω ποτε θα πυρωσουν. Εσυ με ποιον αρσενικο μου προτεινεις αυτον που εχω τωρα η τον αλλο που εχω και φαινετε ποιο πυρωμενος; Επισης συγχαρητηρια για τις γεννες σου μακαρι να ηταν και τα δικα μοετσι... Επισης.λεω να βαλω μονο βαμβακι διοτι το νημα τσιμπαει λιγο ή να κοπσω σπαγκο. Αντε να δουμε αν θα εχουμε αλλα αποτελεσματα τωρα!

----------


## johnakos32

Καλημέρα σήμερα χώρισα τα καναρινια άφησα την θηλυκια στην ζευγαρωστρα και εβαλα δεξιά και αριστεράκαι δεξιά τα δύο αρσενικα να δω ποιον θα επιλέξει και ποιος της κελαηδαει . Έπραξα σωστά; Επισης τους εβαλα μηλαραλι

----------


## johnakos32

Λιγο Άσχετο θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν υπάρχει περίπτωση το πράσινο καναρινακι στην φωτογραφία (σελίδα2) να ειναι ντιμπραντο. Το κοκκινο ειναι απο χρωστικη αυγοτροφη που του εδινα παλαιοτερα χωρις να ξερω τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## xarhs

> Τα ειδα ασπορα ολα  φοβαμε μην κανει τα επομενα οταν ειναι χωρισμενα . Οποτε χωριζω κανω διατροφη και περιμενω να δω ποτε θα πυρωσουν. Εσυ με ποιον αρσενικο μου προτεινεις αυτον που εχω τωρα η τον αλλο που εχω και φαινετε ποιο πυρωμενος; Επισης συγχαρητηρια για τις γεννες σου μακαρι να ηταν και τα δικα μοετσι... Επισης.λεω να βαλω μονο βαμβακι διοτι το νημα τσιμπαει λιγο ή να κοπσω σπαγκο. Αντε να δουμε αν θα εχουμε αλλα αποτελεσματα τωρα!


εγω βαμβακι χρησιμοποιω παντα και προβλημα δεν εχω......  τον αρσενικο αμα δεν εχουν καμια τριφεροτητα μεταξυ τους μπορεις να δοκιμασεις με τον πιο πυρωμενο μηπως εχουν καλυτερη ''χημεια''

σου ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα.....!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

ρε γιαννη η θυληκια η ασπρο-γκρι ειναι ολοιδια με την δικια μου........... φτηστη....!!!!!

αμα την ειχα χασει θα ελεγα ειναι αυτη......



*ο αρσενικος δεν παιζει με την καμια για τιμπραντο

----------


## johnakos32

Οκ ευχαριστω αυτο λεω και γω για την θηλυκια με το που ειδα την δικια σου λεω οπα τι γινετε εδω. Χαχαχα. Δεν πειραζει και τα κοινά καλα ειναι. Ηθελα και γκλοστερ που ακομα δεν ξερω να κανω μια σωστη αναπαραγωγη.. Κριμα δεν θα δω πουλικια φετος :'( ας ελπισω για του χρονου !

----------


## johnakos32

Καλησπερα εφτιαξα μολισ την αυγοτροφη αυγοψωμο του Δημητρη που ειναι και ξηρη αυγοτροφη μπερδεφτηκα και αντι για αλευρι ολικης εβαλα κανονικο για ολες τισ χρησεισ υπαρχει θεμα ? μπορουν να την καταλωσουν τα πουλακια? Επισης παρατηρησα και κατι αρκετα δυσσαρεστο ....εχουν ψειρες στισ φτερουγες.... πηγα και αγορασα ενα ψειροφαρμακο το pinex powder που ειναι σαν σκονη.Το βαλω κατω απο τισ φτερουγες και στην ουρα ετσι υπαρχει κατι αλλο που πρεπει να προσεξω? Οι ψειρες ηρθαν απο νημα που πηγα και αγορασα απο ενα συνηκοιακο πετ σοπ μικρο χημα ηταν, με το που το προσεξα του το πηγα πισω και ετρεξα σε μεγαλο πετ σοπ να αγορασω ψειροφαρμακο.... ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

> ρε γιαννη η θυληκια η ασπρο-γκρι ειναι ολοιδια με την δικια μου........... φτηστη....!!!!!
> 
> αμα την ειχα χασει θα ελεγα ειναι αυτη......
> 
> 
> 
> *ο αρσενικος δεν παιζει με την καμια για τιμπραντο






μια ιδια εχω κ εγω...χαχαχχαα

----------


## xarhs

ααααααα.... χωρις φωτογραφια δεν σε πιστευουμε....!!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Εγω εχω αποδηκτικα στοιχεια οτι αντι ο χαρης να μου στει πμ για να μου πει κατι το εστειλε με την καναρα του δενοντας ενα χαρτακι στο ποδι της Χαρη στην στελνω πισω να κλωσησει μην κρυωσουν τα αυγα . Το ελαβα το γραμμα πολυ γρηγορα  ηρθε η καναρα τουρμπο!!!! Χαχαχα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μηπως ο καναρος σου Γιαννη, ειναι μουλος? Μπορει και να κανω λαθος αλλα εχει εκεινο το μαυρακι στην ακρη του ραμφους.. δεν το εχω δει ποτε σε καναρινι!

----------


## johnakos32

Τι ενοεις δηλαδη; Το κοκκινο το εβαλα απο λαθος εγω ηταν κιτρινο το καλοκαιρακι περςυ!

----------


## johnakos32

Λες να ειναι υβρίδιο και να μην ζευγαρωνει με καναρα? Το κελάηδισμα.του μου κανει για καναρινια

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μιλαω γι' αυτο το μαυρακι στην ακρη του ραμφους του!
Να σαν αυτην την καρδερινα!



Υποθετικα, ισως ειναι καρδερινοκαναρο με μητερα καναρα κοκκινου παραγοντα!

Οπως ειπα, ΙΣΩΣ κανω και λαθος! Εαν ναι, μπορει να με διορθωσει καποιος?

----------


## johnakos32

Μπα δεν νομιζω εχει μικρο ραμφος και το κελαισδμα του δεν εχει καμια σχεση με αυτο του καρδερινοκαναρου και το ραμφοσ αν και εχει ενα μικρο μαβρακι ειναι μικρο σαν των καναρινιων, επισης ηταν κιτρινο πρασινο και λιγο μαυρο οταν μου το χαρισαν το κοκκινο του το δημιουργισα εγω απο λαθος προιον που του εδινα την γνωστη αγνωστη κοκκινη βιταμινη με χρωστικη που τα τα κανει κατακοκκινα.Ειχα παλιοτερα ενα καναρινακι με αυτο το μαυρακι στο ραμφος το οποιο ηταν σκουφατο και καραφλο αλλα μου ψοφισε σχετικα γρηγορα....ασ πει και καποιος αλλος πρεπει να ειναι καναρινακι αλλα δεν ξερω σιγουρα ετσι νομιζω

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

[QUOTE=xarhs;570248]ααααααα.... χωρις φωτογραφια δεν σε πιστευουμε....!!!!![/QU
*Τα καναρίνια μου**η τελευταια φοτο χαρη*

----------


## johnakos32

Καλημερα παιδια εχω εξελιξεισ τα πουλακια ειναι ολα χωρισμενα ,λοιπον εγω αυτο που βλεπω ειναι ο πρωτος αρσενικος που ηταν και παλαιοτερα τωρα εχει ανοιξει την ουρα εχει σταυρωσει τα φτερα και της κελαιδαει συνεχως αυτη ομωσ δεν τιτιβιζει προς αυτον σε αντιθεση ομως παει και ανταλαζουν φιλακια με τον δευτερο αρσενικο τον κιτρινο ο οποιος αν και κελαιδαει καποιες φορες προς το μερος της δεν το κανει συχνα... τι λετε να κανω η θηλυκια τραβαει εφημεριδες λεω να βαλω την φωλια και νημα , εναν αρσενικο στην ζευγαρωστρα και να τα βαλω μονα τους σε αλλο δωματιο τι κανω? βοηθηστε με λιγακι γιατι τα εχω μπερδεψει....................

----------


## johnakos32

Καλημερα και πατλι θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν μπορω να βαλω τα καναρινακια να ζευγαρωσουν σε τετραγωνο κλουβι 60x60 ή θα πρεπει να ειναι ζευγαρωστρα μονο;

----------


## οδυσσέας

βαλε την καναρα στο κλουβι 60χ60. βαλε νημα και μολις φτιαξει φωλια ριξε τον κιτρινο καναρο. τον αλλο καναρο στο μπαλκονι η σε μερος που δεν θα εχει οπτικη επαφη με το ζευγαρι.

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

θα συμφωνησω με τον κωστα

----------


## johnakos32

Οκ εγινε απλα ρωταω για το κλουβι μηπως ειναι μεγαλο και δεν ζευγαρωσουν . Οποτε δοκιμαζω με τον κι ευχαριστω!τρινο

----------


## johnakos32

Γεια σας απο εχθες το βραδυ εχω βαλει την καναρα στο 60χ60 με φωλια και λιγο βαμβακι για να φτιαξει την φωλια και τον αρσενικο διπλα της , ο αρσενικος κελαιδαει ασταματητα και χωρις διακοπες η θηλυκια κανα δυο φορες μπηκε στην φωλια και ξαναβγηκε αμεσως σας δθνω αυτο το λινκ απο κατω για να δειτε πως τα εχω να με συμβουλεψετε και να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας για την θεση της φωλιασ. ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων........  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/dsc0193sr.jpg/

----------


## οδυσσέας

ωραία. 
βαλε το κλουβί σε ένα σημείο και δεν θα το μετακινήσεις μέχρι να βγουν τα πρώτα μικρά. 
βαλε και την ίδια φωλιά που είχε γεννήσει, αφού πρώτα την τυλίξεις αποκάτω, εξωτερικά, με χαρτοταινία, η όποια άλλη κολλητική ταινία. 
βάζεις αυγοτροφή και λαχανικά κάθε μέρα και στα δυο πουλιά.
αφήνεις τα πουλιά στην ησυχία τους και κάνεις υπομονή τουλάχιστον 15 μέρες.

----------


## johnakos32

Καλημερα παιδια σημερα εβαλα τον αρσενικο μαζι με την θηλυκια διοτι την εβλεπα συνεχια διπλα του και δεν εκανε τιποτε αλλο απο να τον κοιταει και να θελει να ειναι μαζι του.Ετσι τα ενωσα απο τοτε που τα εβαλα μαζι ο αρσενικος πηγε και εβαζε βαμβακια στη φωλια(ενα δυο οχι συστηματικα) μετα απο λιγο ειδα και ταισματα και φιλλια μεταξυ τουσ και την θηλυκια οταν την ταιζει να κουναει τα φτερα της , μεγαλη διαφορα απο την προιγουμενη φορα, τωρα τους εχω βαλει μηλο και ταιζονται παλι αλλα αν και της κελαιδαγε ο αρσενικος πριν  δεν την κυνηγαγε να την βατεψει. Πρεπει να κανω κατι ακομα η τα αφηνω ετσι οπωσ ειναι στην ησυχια τους?

----------


## jk21

αστα να ζησουν τον ερωτα τους !

----------


## johnakos32

χαχαχαχαχαχα ακομα δεν εχουν σταματησει να ταιζονται ελπιζω με το καλο να δω ενα πουλακι, τα εχω εξω επειδη εχει καλο καιρο. να τουσ βαλω και αυγο η η αυγοτροφη που εχω κανει? (σπιτικη) και κατι τελεφτεο μηπωσ να τουσ φτιαξω εγω την φωλια γιατι δεν τα βλεπω πολυ θετικα στο κομματι αυτο , μηπωσ ειναι νωρις κιολασ ισως βιαζομαι αλλα ακομα και απο αυτο πηρα πολυ χαρα διοτι την προιγουμενη φορα τα πραγματα ηταν αλλιος!

----------


## MAKISV

Παιδια εδω και 20 μερες ο αρσενικος μου δαγκωνει!!! δαγκωνει καγκελα το δαχτυλιδι που φοραει τις ποτιστρες...τις τελευταιες 3 μερες ειναι σε υπερδιεγερση, δεν σταματαει ουτε λεπτο πανω κατω τα κλαδια και μεσα στην φωλια οπου η θυληκια φτανει σε σημειο να του κανει μαρς γιατι παταει πανω της...διατροφικα εχουν τα παντα.γιατι κανει σα τρελος????

----------


## johnakos32

απο την ελαχιστη εμπειρια μου νομιζω πωσ ανεβενει πανω της επειδη θελει να ζευγαρωσει θα σου πουνε και τα αλλα παιδια εδω . επισης εχω και εγω μια ερωτηση μηπωσ αυτα τα ξυλα που εχω βαλει ενοχλουν στο βατεμα ? να τα αφαιρεσω? ο αρσενικος κελαιδαει αλλα δεν την κυνηγαει για βατεμα κοιταει απο αλλη μερια  λετε να εχει βαλει κατι στο ματι, δεν εχω κατι απο εκει

----------


## johnakos32

ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΒΑΤΕΜΑ!!!!Ακολουθουν φιλια και ταισματα τωρα ! με την φωλια που δεν την φτιαχνουν τι κανω να την κανω εγω?

----------


## xarhs

θα την κανουν την κινηση και θα φτιαξουν...... αμα εχεις βαλε τσοχα

----------


## johnakos32

τσοχα ρωτισα σε 3 πετ σοπ και δεν ειχαν αυτο που εχω ειναι που εβαλα νημα του εμποριου αντι για βαμβακι μηπως ειναι καλιτερα .αυτο που μου νομιζαν οτι ηθελα ηταν τσοχα καθαρισμου του κλουβιου. να βαλω λιγο νημα εγω και να την συνεχισουν αυτα?

----------


## xarhs

εγω σε μια καναρα που δεν εφτιαχνε φωλια της την εφτιαξα εγω και την συνεχησε η ιδια....

----------


## johnakos32

οκ θα βαλω εγω λιγο μεσα εχω δυο φωλιες εξωτερικη και εσωτερικη καμια δεν εχει νημα ποια να μισοχτισω εγω? εξωτερικη?

----------


## xarhs

βαλε την εσωτερικη σε ψηλο σημειο σε μια γωνια.............. εγω πιστευω αμα περιμενεις θα χτισουν μονα τους

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν εχω προβλημα να περιμενω απλα φοβαμε μηπωσ δεν χτισουν και βρω τιποτα αυγα στον πατο η σε φωλια χωρισ υποστωμα

----------


## johnakos32

εβαλα την φωλια ψηλα με λιγο νημα μεσα και περιμενω!

----------


## xarhs

ααα.... οκ τοτε... αμα εχεις τετοια δειγματα εγω λεω να βαλεις εσωτερικη , χτιζουν πιο ευκολα εκει και νιωθουν και περισσοτερη ασφαλεια

----------


## johnakos32

αχχχχχ αυτα τα βραδυνα βατεματα  :Anim 26:  πηγα να γεμισω το μπολακι με αγοτροφη ξυπνησε ο αρσενικο καιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι εγινε το πραμα με κλειστα τα ματια ακομα χιχιχιχιχιχιχι το θεμα ειναι τωρα που δεν προβαρει η θηλυκια την φωλια ειναι περιοργο η ειναι νωρις ακομα?να βαλω και βραστο αυγουλακι? τι αλλο να κανω παιδια?

----------


## xarhs

στο κλουβι βαλε και αυγουλακι και χορταρικα σπανακι-μαρουλι η αντιδι οτι θες............ και βαλε και κανενα μηλαρακι.

το αυγο βαλε το παντως... θα τρωνε το τσοφλι και για επιπλεον ασβεστιο

----------


## johnakos32

μηλο εχουν καθημερινα χωρις διακοπεσ για χορτα το φοβομουν γιατι μου εχουν πει οτι δεν κανει...... το αυγο το βαζω με το τσοφλι για ασβεστιο οχι καθαρισμνο?

----------


## STRATHS

με το τσοφλι να το βαλεις,το τρωνε και αυτο.

----------


## johnakos32

οκ ευχαριστω θα τουσ βαλω το πρωι!Ελπιζω να πετυχει αυτη την φορα γιατι και προετημασια οσο ποιο καλη ειχανε και νομιζω εχουνε πυρωσει η φωιλια με ανυσηχει μοναχα αλλα την μισο εκανα εγω θα περιμενω και θα δω..... επισης κοιμουνται το ενα στο ποιο ψηλο κλαδι και το αλλο ποιο χαμηλα ειναι θεμα που δεν κοιμουνται διπλα διπλα ? το λεω γιατι τα πιγκουινακια που  ειχα παλιοταιρα καθως και τα κοκατιλ ηταν διπλα διπλα παντα!απο καναρινακια τωρα μαθαινω επισης και κατι που δεν το εχω αναφαιρει εχουμε και 3 νεους φιλους καναρινακια που μου τα εδωσε εκεινος ο γνωστος μου που μου ειχε δωσει και τον τωρινο αρσενικο που εχω , οταν εμαθε οτι αρχισα να ασχολουμε ποιο εντονα μου εδωσε και τρια μικρουλια που οτι ειχαν βγει για αυτο πηρα και την δυοροφη κλουβα 60χ60!!!!!!!!!!!!! ειναι 2 μηνων μου ειπε περιπου αλλα τα δυο απο αυτα τσακωνονται παρα πολυ λετε να ειναι του ιδιου φυλου? 5 το κοπαδακι μου τωρα!!!του χρονου με το καλο που θα γνωριζω περισοτερα θα τα ζευγαρωσω και αυτα!

----------


## johnakos32

καλησπερα σας εχω ενα θεματακι η καναρα μου καθετε σε ενα σημειο φουσκωμενη σαν αρρωστη λετε να εχει κατι? ο αρσενικος την κυναγε για βατεμα πριν αλλα αυτη δεν του καθοταν. να δω αν θα καλυτερεψει σε λιγο και τι να κανω?

----------


## οδυσσέας

*δεν σου ειπα να μην τα βαλεις μαζι, μεχρι να ειναι ετοιμα τα πουλια?

*εμεις θα σου λεμε τι να κανεις και εσυ θα κανεις του κεφαλιου σου?

----------


## johnakos32

> *δεν σου ειπα να μην τα βαλεις μαζι, μεχρι να ειναι ετοιμα τα πουλια?
> 
> *εμεις θα σου λεμε τι να κανεις και εσυ θα κανεις του κεφαλιου σου?


    αφου ειπα οτι τα εβλεπα πυρωμενα <
Καλημερα παιδια σημερα εβαλα τον αρσενικο μαζι με την θηλυκια διοτι την εβλεπα συνεχια διπλα του και δεν εκανε τιποτε αλλο απο να τον κοιταει και να θελει να ειναι μαζι του.Ετσι τα ενωσα απο τοτε που τα εβαλα μαζι ο αρσενικος πηγε και εβαζε βαμβακια στη φωλια(ενα δυο οχι συστηματικα) μετα απο λιγο ειδα και ταισματα και φιλλια μεταξυ τουσ και την θηλυκια οταν την ταιζει να κουναει τα φτερα της , μεγαλη διαφορα απο την προιγουμενη φορα, τωρα τους εχω βαλει μηλο και ταιζονται παλι αλλα αν και της κελαιδαγε ο αρσενικος πριν  δεν την κυνηγαγε να την βατεψει. Πρεπει να κανω κατι ακομα η τα αφηνω ετσι οπωσ ειναι στην ησυχια τους?>  τα εβαλα μαζι και αρχισαν τα φιλλια τα ναζια τα βατεματα και οι ερωτες τι θα ηθελα ακομα για να ειναι ετοιμα? τα ακολουθησα ολα διατροφη τα ειχα χωρισει αφοθ ηταν ετοιμα γιατι να μην τα εβαζα μαζι ?

----------


## οδυσσέας

αφου εσυ τα ξερεις καλυτερα τα πουλια σου απο εμας    ...................................   γιατι δεν κανεις αυτο που κανεις και ρωτας να σου πουμε εμεις? εσυ λες οτι η διατροφικη προετοιμασια που εκανες ειναι σωστη εγω σου λεω θελει και αλλο ενα μηνα ......

 σου ειπα να φτιαξει πρωτα φωλια η καναρα και μετα να ενωσεις το ζευγαρι για να εχεις σιγουρα αποτελεσματα. απο εδω και περα κανε οτι νομιζεις.

*ψηλάφησε την κοιλια της καναρας αν ειναι μαλακη η εχει μεσα αυγο.

----------


## johnakos32

Δηλαδη να τα ξαναχωρισω και να περιμενω εναν μηνα ακομα θα προλαβω;αν ειναι ετσι τα χωριζω και περιμενω απλα εμενα μου φενονταν ετοιμα

----------


## οδυσσέας

να προλαβεις τι? σε κυνηγαει κανενας? τωρα ειναι ο καιρος που ζευγαρωνουν τα πουλια. οχι το χειμωνα που λενε οι πετσοπαδες.

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη ποσο καιρο τα εχεις τα πουλια?

δεν τους εχεις κανει καθολου διατροφικη προετοιμασια?

ο κωστας εχει απολυτο δικιο σε αυτο που σου λεει αν δεν εκανες διατροφικη προετοιμασια........

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

γιαννη αφου εχεις κανει προετοιμασια οπως ανεφερες γνωμη μου ειναι οτι καλα εκενες κ τα ενωσες(τα συμαδια αυτο ελεγαν),εγω εχω μια καναρα που αμα δεν μπει ο αρσενικος μεσα φωλια δε φτιαχνει με τη καμια,μεχρι πουπουλα εβρησκα στις ταιστρες κ το νημα απυραχτο,στο θεμα σου τωρα κοιτα τη κοιλια οπως σου ειπε κ ο κωστας πολυ προσεχτικα ομως για να μη σπασεις το αυγο αν εχει. αν εχει τωρα κ εχει κολλησει θα χρειαστει να βαλεις λαδι στην αμαρα της αλλα για αυτο να σου πουν οι πιο εμπειροι

----------


## johnakos32

καλησπερα σε ολους διατροφικη προετιμασια αρσχισα να κανω απο τοτε που χωρισα τα καναρινια αν και την αυγοτροφη το μηλαρακι που και που και αυγο μια φορα την εβδομαδα το ειχαν παντα!ειδδα σημερα την καναρα να καθετε για λιγα λεπτα στην φωλια αλλα μετα βγηκε .... την κοιλιτσα της την ειδα αλλα μου εκραζε και ελεγα μηπωσ την ενοχλω..δεν καταλαβα κατι το ιδιαιτερο αν ειναι να βαλω λιγο λαδι δεν εχω προβλημα και προλειπτικα......Χαρη την θηλυκια την πηρα τον φεβρουαριο και τον αρσενικο τον εχω γυρω στα 2,5 με 3 χρονια αλλα παντα μονο του φετος ειπα να τον ζευγαρωσω επειδη μου φενοταν καλος!

----------


## xarhs

ενταξει.......... αμα τους εδινες το μηλαρακι τους το αυγουλακι τους και το χορταρακι τους για πανω απο μηνα εισαι καλυμενος απο διατροφικη προετοιμασια

παντως για μενα δεν υπαρχει διατροφικη προετοιμασια που λετε εσεις....... εμενα τα δικα μου με τα λεγομενα σας περνανε μονιμα διατροφικη προετοιμασια με λιγοτερο αυγουλακι βεβαια

----------


## johnakos32

Ναι Χαρη και εγω αυτο ενοω ειδικα οταν ηταν και μονο τουσ συνεχια του εβαζα μηλο και αλλα φρουτα και λαχανικα και μια φορα την εβδομαδα αυγο και παντα αυγοτροφη εκτοσ απο το καλοκαιρι.Το μονο θεμα που εχω επειδη δεν εχω πειρα ειναι αυτο με τουσ σπορους εγω συνηθως περνω με λιγο παραπανω καναβουρι αλλα δεν ξερω αν τουσ κανει καλο τωρα το ρυθμισα στην κελαιδινη κοινη τροφη καναρινιων που εχουν ολα τα πετ σοπ........σημερα φαγανε και μπροκολακι με μηλο μαζι.μπορω να κανω κατι να πυρωθει η θηλυκια για να μην εχει πονοκεφαλο οταν εχει ορεξη ο αρσενικος? να βαλω εξτρα αυγο στην αυγοτροφη ? επισης κατι ακομα να τους βαλω μπανακι μηπωσ βοηθησει η ειναι νωρις ακομα?

----------


## xarhs

εγω γιαννη μονο αυγο βαζω και γινονται τουρμπο........ σε συδιασμο με ολα τα αλλα που ειπαμε χωρις αυγοτροφη

----------


## johnakos32

οκ ενταξι δεν παει καιρος απο τοτε που τα ενωσα αν και τααισματα ακομα πεζουν πωσ η θηλυκια εχει πονοκεφαλο δεν το καταλαβενω την κυνηγαει και παλυ αυτος ..... πολυ πυρωση που θα παει με το ζορι πιστεβω ολο και κατι θα γινει! χιχιχιχιχιχιχι

----------


## xarhs

καθυστερησε το λιγο να προετοιμαστουν ακομα καλυτερα............

----------


## johnakos32

Καλημερα σε ολους εχω δησαρεστα νεα. πηγα το πρωι να δω τι γινετε και βλεπω την καναρα στην φωλια και μετα απο λιγο να βγενει και να μπενει ο αρσενικος βγενω εξω για να δω καλυτερα και βλεπω ενα αυγο στον πατο του κλουβιου σπασμενο που ειχε παει στο υποστρωμα.Ποσο λυπηθηκα........ το αυγο ειχε και ενα κιτρινοπο σημαδακι πανω στον κροκο αυτο σημενει οτι ηταν γονιμο? θα βαλω και φωτογραφια το μεσημερι αλλα αν ξερετε πειτε μου απο τι πωσ και αν ηταν γονιμο. τα υπολειπα θα συνεχισουν εντως φωλιας η και αυτα κατω? ευχαριστω περιμενω τα φωτα σας

----------


## xarhs

Bαλε φωλια...... Περιμενουμε φωτο

----------


## Anastasis

Καλη συνεχεια...

----------


## johnakos32

Καλησπερα συγνωμη που αργησα λιγο αλλα δεν ειχα χρονο εδω ειναι το λινκ με τισ φωτο αν δεν εμφανιστει απο κατω http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/90/dsc0209st.jpg/. ελπιζω να επεσε καταλαθος το αυγο και να μην το εριξαν επειτιδες διοτι φωλια υπηρχε και μαλιστα χτισμενη η θηλυκια καθοταν πανω το πρωι. μακαρι αν κανει και αυριο να ειναι εντος φωλιασ. το αυγο γονιμο ηταν?

----------


## xarhs

*ειναι γονιμοποιημενο.............*  :sad:

----------


## johnakos32

τωρα που μου το ειπες εσκασα τι κριμα και ηθελα απο αυτον πουλακι ........ τι κανω τωρα? δεν τα εχω δει να ξαναζευγαρωσουν μπορει η καναρα να εχει κρατησει υλικο και για το επομενο αυγο η πρεπει να βατευετε καθε μερα?

----------


## xarhs

ολα γονιμοποιημενα θα βγουν......... η θυληκια εχει αποθηκευση σπερματος και καθε μερε χωρις να ζευγαρωνει τα αυγα βγαινουν γονιμοποιημενα

βαλε γρηγορα φωλια

----------


## xarhs

αυτο για ολα γονιμοποιημενα δεν ειναι σιγουρο , αλλα αμα σου βγηκε το πρωτο σιγουρα το δευτερο και το τριτο θα βγουν γονιμοποιημενα

----------


## johnakos32

Xαρηηηηηηηηηηηη και να ξερεσ τωρα τι χαρα μου εδωσες απλα και μονο να το ηξερες.................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! μακαρι να μου βγαλει εστω και ενα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! θα βαλω και μαλακο υποστρωμο οποτε στην περιπτωση να πεσει κατω θα το βαλω στην φωλια . λετε να το εριξε ο αρσενικος επιτηδες? αφου θα βγαλει τα επομενα 2 γονιμοποιημενα να την βαλω μονη της σε ενα μικρο κλουβακι να τα κανει χωρις φοβο?

----------


## johnakos32

εβαλα και τισ δυο φωλιες (η εξωτερικη υπηρχε ) και εσωτερικη και εξωτερικη τωρα αυριο μαλλον θα εχω νεα....

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη πανω στα αυγα να ξερεις δεν ειναι τιποτα σιγουρο... αλλα εμενα αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου.

περιμενω με ανυπομονησια νεα

----------


## johnakos32

Οκ θα ξυπνησω απο τις 5:30 να δω μηπως σωσω καμια στραβη!

----------


## xarhs

εγω για να κοιμηθω ησυχα γεμιζα τον πατο βαμβακια χαρτια.... ετσι ωστα αμα το γεννησει κατω να πεσει στα χαμηλα και να το σωσω

----------


## johnakos32

αυτο θα κανω αλλα ο πατοσ ειναι μεγαλος 60χ60 .... η καναρα κοιματε εκτοσ φωλιας ειναι προβλημ;α αυτο? οταν ειναι να κανουν αυγο δεν κοιμουνται εντος φωλιας?και αν το σπασει ο αρσενικος πππφφφφφφφφφφφφφ τι να κανωωωωω?γεμισα την φωλια με βαμβακι και την αλλη με νημα και περιμενω κανενας αλλοσ να με συμβουλεψει? να την βαλω μονη της σε ενα μικρο να γεννησει το αυγο?

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη εγω εβαζα χωρισμα ετσι ωστε να μην ειναι τοσο μεγαλος ο χωρος...... οχι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να κοιμηθει μεσα. παντα τα ξημερωματα να ξερεις τον βρισκουν το δρομο τους ακομα και στα σκοταδια αμα θελησουν.... δοκιμασμενο

οχι μην την βαλεις σε αλλο μικρο θα στρεσσαριστει.

----------


## johnakos32

Εγινε τα παρακολουθω ασταματητα εαω και μια ωρα αλλα η καναρα εκτος φωλιας μου φενετε σχετικα φουσκωμενη ομως

----------


## johnakos32

Και επιστρεφουμε στο αρχικο θεμα του ποστ αρσενικος χαλαει φωλια γιατι περνει βαμβακια απο την φωλια τα μασαει και τα πεταει κατω. Η καναρα τιποτα ακομα

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη στην αρχη καθε αναπαραγωγης ειδικα αν ειναι πυρωμενα τα αρσενικα ετσι κανουν.

πρεπει να περασουν αρκετες μερες και να κατσει η θυληκια στα αυγα και τοτε ηρεμει

----------


## johnakos32

δυστηχως αυγα σημερα δεν ειδαμε..... μαρεσει που ξυπνησα και τοσο νωρις μηπωσ το κανει το πρωι για να το σωσω πφφφφ.Ξερετε γιατι δεν εκανε δευτεο της λειπει κατι?μπορω να κανω κατι να συνεχισει την γεννα της? κοιταξα την κοιλια της δεν εχει μελανιασματα επισης το δαχτυλιδι γραφει Ε10 ερα ειναι 3 χρονων>?

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

> *ειναι γονιμοποιημενο.............*




πως το καταλαβαινεις?

----------


## johnakos32

> πως το καταλαβαινεις?


 λογικα το καταλαβε απο το σημαδακι που εχει μεσα ο κροκος (ενα κιτρινοπο στην μεση περιπου) . Παιδια η καναρα γενναει τα αυγα παντα το πρωι η μπορει και απογευμα?

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

νομιζω μονο πρωι

----------


## johnakos32

τωρα ειναι στην φωλια χωρις αυγα με τον αρσενικο να την βατευει καθε 2 λεπτα το λιγοτερα και να την ταιζει..... ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα βλεπω να σηκωνομαι ξημερωματα αυριο παλι!

----------


## johnakos32

Υπαρχει προβλημα με το να αφαιρω τον αρσενικο τα βραδυα η να τον αφησω και θα ηρεμισει; Την βατευει συνεχια και χαλαει την φωλια!

----------


## οδυσσέας

ρε Γιάννη θα πάθεις τίποτα παιδάκι μου. αυγά είναι δεν είναι ρουμπίνια που θα πέσουν στην τουαλέτα. 

σου είπα άσε τα πουλιά στην ησυχία τους. δεν τελειώνουν τα αυγά της καναρας θα κάνει πολλά ακόμα. τους άλλαξες χώρο, τους άλλαξες κλουβί, τους άλλαξες ταίρι με λίγα λόγια τους άλλαξες τα φωτά. άστα μαζί αφού έτσι θες και ξέχνα τα. πήγαινε για καφέ η κάνε κάτι άλλο. τα αυγά και τα πουλιά θα έρθουν στην ώρα τους.

----------


## johnakos32

Καλα λες παρα αγχωνομαι. Ας τα αφησω και βλεπουμε αργοτερα!!

----------


## xarhs

το αυγο εχει το σημαδακι... απο εκει το καταλαβα , και ο καθενας μπορει να το καταλαβει.

γιαννη οχι μην τον βγαζεις τον αρσενικο. ησυχασε δεν εγινε τιποτα.

γεννανε μονο πρωι  γυρω στις 8 μπορει και νωριτερα μπορει και αργοτερα

----------


## johnakos32

Αυτο που ελεγα το οτι αλλαξαν οι ρολοι ο αρσενικος πρεπει να εχει κατι ανωμαλο τι στο καλο κανει στην φωλια αφου δεν εχει αυγα? οριστε και το λινκ να δειτε την φωτο και να καταλαβετε!http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/4395/dsc0213pi.jpg

----------


## οδυσσέας

βαλε φωτο απο την κοιλια αυτου του αρσενικου.

----------


## johnakos32

οκ θα βαλω το πρωι γιατι τωρα κοιμουνται παντως θηλυκο δεν ειναι διοτι και κελαιδαει και εχει βατεψει την θηλυκια και φενετε το μοριο του. βεβαια δεν ξερω τι θες να συμπερανει αυριο θα βαλω φωτο να μου πεις.

----------


## οδυσσέας

το ζευγαρι τωρα δεν ειναι το κιτρινο αρσενικο με την ασπρογκρι καναρα? αυτος οκαφε ειναι στο ιδιο κλουβι με το ζευγαρι? την φωλια που την βρηκε?

----------


## johnakos32

Οχι ελεγα να το βαλω με τον κιτρινο αλλα ειχα την θηλυκια στο 60χ60 και τα δυο αρσενικα διπλα της το ενα απο την μια και το αλλο απο την αλλη ε ενω στην αρχη πηγαινε στον κιτρινο μετα δεν ξεκολλαγε απο τον καφετομπορντοροδοκοκκινοπ  ρασινο καναρο που δεν σταματαγε να της κελαιδαει! ε αποφασησα να την βαλω με αυτον με το που τον εβαλα αρχισαν φιλλια ταισματα κτλ... ο αλλος ο καναρος ειναι μετρα μακρια της σε αλλο χωρο ουτε τον ακουει ουτε τον βλεπει!Τωρα η θηλυκια τελιωποιει την φωλια προσθετωντας και αλλο υλικο... εχουν βατευει απειρες φωλιες μεσ εξω απο την φωλια ακομα και στις ταιστρες , ο αρσενικος συνεχιζει να χαλαει λιγο την φωλια της. Απλα αυτη η συμπεριφορα του μου φανηκε περιεργη μεσα στην φωλια τι να κανει?

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιαννη ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εισαι πολυ μικρος στην ηλικια............. η κανω λαθος?

----------


## johnakos32

Ναι σχετικα ειμαι εχει σημασια αυτο ; Δεν θεωρουμαι δηλαδη ικανος για καποια πραγματα;

----------


## xarhs

εννοειτε πως θεωρεισαι γιαννη δεν το ειπε γι αυτο ο κωστας............

αληθεια μιας και τεθηκε το ζητημα γιαννη ποσο χρονων εισαι?

----------


## johnakos32

Το λεω γιατι νομιζω πως μπορω να τα καταφερω αν και εχω κανει λαθη πιστευω οτι θα μαθω! 16 ειμαι Χαρη

----------


## xarhs

θα μαθεις και μαθαινεις........... και εμεις μαθαινουμε και κανενας δεν τα ξερει ολα.

για να μαθουμε εμεις αυτα που ξερουμε καναμε πολλα λαθη και εχουμε να κανουμε πολλα ακομα.

το θεμα ειναι να μην τα επαναλαμβανουμε.

----------


## Peri27

καλεεε και γω 20 ειμαι και τωρα μαθαινωω ..  ο Χαρης κιολας μια μερα μου χε πει οτι ενα γνωστος του που ασχολειται με καναρινια ειναι χειροτερος απο μενα  ::  αχαχαχαχαχαχα ..  ::  εσενα δεν στο χουν πει αυτο αρα σε καλο δρομο εισαι  ::  αχαχαχαχ  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

εγω γιαννη ειμαι 19............... αντε κοντα ειμαστε :Sign0006:

----------


## johnakos32

Ε ενταξει εχω ακομα μπορει να μου το πουν αργοτερα χαχαχαχαχα . Πιστευω οτι λιγα ατομα σε αυτην τη ηλικια ασχολουνται με πτηνα και αυτο το θεωρω κατι το ξεχωριστο ανεξαρτητου ηλικιας, προσπαθω οσο μπορω να μαθαινω και πως μπορω να τα καταφερω  ::

----------


## johnakos32

Με κατι συντομους υπολογισμους που εκανα  (προχειρους κιολας) αν το καναρινακι μου κανει αυγα υπολογιζω πως εστω το πρωτο θα ειναι πασχαλινο .Αντε και καλα τσουγκρισματα! Εχει αρχισει και καθετε πιο εντονα στην φωλια νομιζω απο μερα σε μερα θα δουμε αυγο την εξωτερικη φωλια να την αφαιρεσω η να την αφησω για αργοτερα? προτιμησε την εσωτερικη με το βαμβακι ¨)

----------


## johnakos32

Καλημερα εχω νεα! Σημερα πηρα το πρωτο αυγολακι το αλλαξα με εκεινο της πρωτης γεννας οπως μου ειπε ο Χαρης και δεν καταλαβε κατι,το εβαλα σε κουτι με σπορους σε σκιερο μερος εκεινο που με προβληματιζει μονο ειναι οτι το αυγο εχει ανοιχτο χρωμο χρωμα παιζει ρολο;

----------


## Peri27

Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα  :Happy:  τωρα για το χρωματισμο δε νομιζω να παιζει ρολο αλλα μπορει να σου λεω και βλακειες  ::  περιμενε να σου απαντησει καποιος εμπειρος!!

----------


## johnakos32

Ευχαριστω Περι! Ελπιζω να ειναι τυχαιο και να μην ειναι κατι...

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη δεν παιζει ρολο.............  εκτος αν ειναι ανοιχτο μπλε.

----------


## johnakos32

Οχι δεν ειναι ανοιχτο μπλε αλλα τι σημενει αν ειναι; Οτι ειναι ασπορο;

----------


## xarhs

οχι τιποτα........ απλα αμα γεννηθει ενα ξεκαρφωτο αυγο και ειναι μπλε (πολλες φορες μικροτερο απο τα αλλα) εκτος γεννας συνηθως ειναι ασπορο.

----------


## johnakos32

ρε παιδια η καναρα μου εχει πολυ πρισμενη καναρα λετε απο εκει που την πηρα να ειχε κανει ηδη κανα δυο γεννες? φεβρουαριο την πηρα το δαχτυλιδι ελεγε Ε10 αρα ειναι 3 χρονων? να πω τι γραφει το δαχτυλιδι να το σιγουρεπσουμε το λεω μην τυχον της κανω κακο που την βαζω για αλλη γεννα... Επισης μπορω να ενισχυσω την φωλια με βαμβακι διοτι εχει αφησει λιγο η να μην την πειραξω? κλωσσαεει ασταματητα παντος και την ταιζει ο αρσενικος σηκωνετε μονο για την αναγκη της να πιει λιγο νερο και να φαει λιγο αυγουλακι οταν το κανει αυτο ο αρσενικος παει στην φωλια σαν να την προσεχει και κελαιδαει ασταματητα. αυτα τα νεα προστοπαρον καμια σχεση με την προιγουμενη προσπαθεια που ειχα κανει που ηταν αδιαφορα και τα δυο τους.... ευχαριστω πολυ ολο το φορουμ που με βοηθησε με το τι ειναι σωστο να κανω!

----------


## johnakos32

αν ειναι να ανεβασω μια φωτο για σιγουρια? τα εβαλα να κανουν μπανακι πρινλιγο τωρα κλωσσαει ο αρσενικοσ χαχαχα λες  να ενισχυσω την φωλια να ειναι πιο ζεστη και ανετη η να την αφησω ετσι?

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη πες μας τι ακριβως γραφει το δαχτυλιδι επανω , και τι χρωμα ειναι

----------


## johnakos32

λοιπον λεει               7 Λ Ε00 900 Ε10 χρωμα χρυσο! για πειτε μοθ παρακαλω

----------


## xarhs

*ΕΟΟ* -------> Ελληνική Ορνιθολογική Ομοσπονδία

900---------------> Νουμερο πουλιου

*Τωρα για την ημερουμηνια χρυσο απο οτι βλεπω ειναι μονο το 2004 ενω το πορτοκαλι συμπιπτει με το 10 οποτε ειναι γεννημενο το 2010 δηλαδη ειναι 3 χρονων*


αυτα μπορεσα να καταλαβω...... ας πουν οι πιο εμπειρει τυχον λαθοι δικα μου  και οσα δεν βρηκα

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιαννη  το πουλι μαλλον ειναι απο τον ΣΦΩΠ αν ειναι V7

----------


## johnakos32

Μπορει και να το εβλεπα αναποδα και ναι ετσι Κωστα τι κανω τωρα; Εγω το ειχα παρει για χρονιαρικο. V7 ειναι μαλλον

----------


## johnakos32

Καλημερα ακομα δεν μου εχει κανει δευτερο αυγο τι κανω βαζω και το αλλο η το μαζευω μεσιμερι θα υπαρχει θεμα;

----------


## Peri27

περιμενε λιγο ακομη!  :Happy:  μπορει σε κανα μησαωρακι να χει κανει!  :Happy:

----------


## johnakos32

Παιδια τιποτα ακομα αρα δεν θα κανει αλλο ετσι; Πως γινετε να κανει μονο ενα δεν την καταλαβενω αυτην την καναρα...

----------


## lagreco69

> Παιδια τιποτα ακομα αρα δεν θα κανει αλλο ετσι; Πως γινετε να κανει μονο ενα δεν την καταλαβενω αυτην την καναρα...


Γιαννη περιμενε και αυριο μεχρι τις 12 το μεσημερι και εμενα το τριτο το εκανε με μια ημερα καθυστερηση.

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν καταλαβενω και ενα αλλο το εκανε επεσε κατω εσπασε καί μετα απο τοσες μερες μου εκανε αυτο τωρα για αυτο λεω μην εχει κανει και αλλη γεννα και ειναι κουρασμενη!

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη υπομονη.

----------


## johnakos32

της εβαλα το αυγο τωρα περιμενουμε για αυριο αν και δεν νομιζω να κανει αλλο....

----------


## οδυσσέας

απο που πηρες την καναρα?

----------


## johnakos32

πετ σοπ στο κερατσινι μηνα φεβρουαριο 20 ευρω .

----------


## johnakos32

Η καναρα δεν εχει κανει δευτερο αυγο εχει μεινει και κλωσσαει το πρωτο αυτο τι σημενει το οτιδεν εχει δυναμη για παραπανω ειναι αβατευτο η κατι αλλο;

----------


## οδυσσέας

το ποιο πιθανό είναι να της έχει αλλάξει τα φώτα ο εκτροφέας, μετά της άλλαξε και τα καλώδια ο πετσοπάς, και την έδωσαν σε εσένα να την αποτελειώσεις.

----------


## johnakos32

Ωραια ομως επειδη εγω δεν θελω να την αποτελιωσω τι κανω; Να βαλω το αυγο καπου αλλου να μην συνεχιση την γεννα και παθει τιποτα η να τελιωσει αυτη αν το αυγο ειναι ενσπορο;

----------


## johnakos32

Το σαββατο θα κανω ωοσκοπηση και βλεπουμε τι θα γινει... το αυγο μου φενετε λιγο ανοιχτοχρωμμο προς το διαφανο ειναι προβλημα ελλειψης ασβεστιου αυτο?

----------


## johnakos32

καλησπερα 5η μερα σημερα και εκανα ωοσκοπηση ασπορο σιγουρα το μονο που φενοταν ηταν ο κροκος.... επισης το χρωμα του ηταν σχετικα διαφανο και σου επετρεπε να διακρινεις ανετα τον κροκο ..... τι να κανω? το πεταω και χωριζω το ζευγαρι?

----------


## οδυσσέας

ναι.

ο πετσοπας που πηρες την καναρα σου ειχε πει οτι το πουλι ειναι χρονιαρικο?

----------


## johnakos32

Ναι αυτο ακριβος χρονιαρικο και πολυ πυρωμενο μαλιστα...και τον ειχα και σε εκτιμισει πηγαινα συχνα εκει αλλα τι να κανουμε...

----------


## οδυσσέας

τι κανουμε??????
παιρνεις το πουλι και εναν ενηλικα μαζι σου και πας στο μπουρδελο του και αλαζεις το πουλι η παιρνεις τα λεφτα σου πισω.

----------


## johnakos32

Οτι θα παω θα παω και θα του το πω τωρα το πουλι δεν το επιστρεφω εχω δεθει καπως μαζι του οσο περιεργο και να φενετε αυτο, και που ξερω αν μετα απο μενα παει σε καποιον χειροτερο απο μενα(δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει και πιο κατω...). Το κραταω και το δοκιμαζω του χρονου ή και σε 2 χρονια. Απο οτι εχω καταλαβει οτι δεν το θελει αυτος παει και το πουλαει...θα του αναφερω την πατατα του ιδικα που μου ειπε οτι ειναι 1 χρονου ενα δαχτυλιδομενο που βλακεια μου διοτι επρεπε να το ηξερα...

----------


## johnakos32

Καλημερα παιδια ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ειναι χρονικα δεχτο αυτο που θα πω να μου πειτε πως σας φενετε. Λοιπον λογο του ασπορου αυγου χωριζω το ζευγαρι και λεω αν για την θηλυκια σωστο να τα βαλω σε ζευγαρωστρα με χωρισμα τους κανω μια αριστη διατροφη με γυρη αυγο χορταρακια και ολα οτι βρω και μετα απο 20 μερες βαλω φωλια και υλικο και αφου ειναι ετοιμη τα ενωνω για μια μονο γεννα. Τι λετε ειναι εφικτο;

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

[QUOTE=xarhs;576003]το αυγο εχει το σημαδακι... απο εκει το καταλαβα , και ο καθενας μπορει να το καταλαβει.

τωρα το ειδα....,ναι ο καθενας που ξερει μπορει να το καταλαβει χαρη και εγω ρωτησα για να μαθω κ οχι να σου κανω τον ξυπνιο...

----------


## xarhs

οχι σταυρο δεν το λεω γι αυτο........ και εγω τωρα το μαθα.

----------


## xarhs

> Καλημερα παιδια ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ειναι χρονικα δεχτο αυτο που θα πω να μου πειτε πως σας φενετε. Λοιπον λογο του ασπορου αυγου χωριζω το ζευγαρι και λεω αν για την θηλυκια σωστο να τα βαλω σε ζευγαρωστρα με χωρισμα τους κανω μια αριστη διατροφη με γυρη αυγο χορταρακια και ολα οτι βρω και μετα απο 20 μερες βαλω φωλια και υλικο και αφου ειναι ετοιμη τα ενωνω για μια μονο γεννα. Τι λετε ειναι εφικτο;


την καναρα την βλεπεις αναστατωμενη?????? αν οχι εγω λεω να μην τα βαλεις

----------


## johnakos32

Ψαχνετε πολυ ιδικα οταν κελαιδαει ηταν καλο ζευγαρι αυτην φορα ταιζονταν συνεχια οταν σηκωνοταν η θηλυκια καθοταν ο αρσενικος λεω να κανω οτι ποιο καλο στην διατροφη και ξαναδοκιμαζω.

----------


## johnakos32

λοιπον οπως ειπα τα εχω χωρισει και ειναι η θηλυκια μονη της η οποια κραυγαζει συνεχως..... της εχω παρει σουπιοκοκαλο βαζω πολυβιταμινη στο νερο βιταμινη αυγο και τωρα εβαλα και χορταρακια , πηγα να της βαλω φωλια και υλικο να δω αν θα αρχισει να χτιζει και πηγε και εκατσε κατευθειαν μεσα τι να κανω? την ξανα εβγαλα και θα περιμενω λιγο.... ο αρσενικος ειναι στον πανω οροφο μαζι με τα 3 μικρα που εχω και τον κιτρινο καναρο με τον οποιο τρωγονται συνεχια....ο πρασονοκκινος ειναι πολυ συχνα κατω και ψανχει την θηλυκια. μπορω να κανω κατι η τα καθηστερω μηπως ετοιμαστουν? θα βαλω και φ ωτογραφιες.....

----------


## johnakos32

λοιπον οπως μου ειχε πει και ο κωστας πηγα στο πετ σοπ που αγορασα το καναρινι και αρχισα να του λεω το προβλημα ... ο πετ σοπασ ειπε οτι φτενε τα δαχτυλιδομενα πτηνα ποου δεν μπορουν να ζευγαρωσουν και οτι δεν του ειχα πει οτι το θελω για ζευγαρωμα του τονισα οτι το ειχα πει και μου ειπε οτι δεν το ειχε ακουσει και νομιζε πως το θελω για να κανει παρεα στον αρσενικο.. .τελος παντων με τα πολλα μου ειπε οτι δεν εχει να μου δοσει και του λεω οτι αυτο δεν γινετε... το θεμα εληξε με το να παω εκει την επομενη τεταρτη και να του αλλαξω το καναρινι με καποιο αλλο ετοιμο για ζευγαρωμα..... οποτε θα περιμενω να το παω πισω και να παρω καποπιο ετοιμο.....

----------


## Gardelius

> λοιπον οπως μου ειχε πει και ο κωστας πηγα στο πετ σοπ που αγορασα το καναρινι και αρχισα να του λεω το προβλημα ... ο πετ σοπασ ειπε οτι φτενε τα δαχτυλιδομενα πτηνα ποου δεν μπορουν να ζευγαρωσουν και οτι δεν του ειχα πει οτι το θελω για ζευγαρωμα του τονισα οτι το ειχα πει και μου ειπε οτι δεν το ειχε ακουσει και νομιζε πως το θελω για να κανει παρεα στον αρσενικο.. .τελος παντων με τα πολλα μου ειπε οτι δεν εχει να μου δοσει και του λεω οτι αυτο δεν γινετε... το θεμα εληξε με το να παω εκει την επομενη τεταρτη και να του αλλαξω το καναρινι με καποιο αλλο ετοιμο για ζευγαρωμα..... οποτε θα περιμενω να το παω πισω και να παρω καποπιο ετοιμο.....


*Γιάννη σ αυτο που είπε με τα δαχτυλιδώμενα πουλια....πες του τ αλλο με το Τοτό το ξερει??? έλεος!!!!! Απλα,....Παραμύθια πετ-σοπ-άδων !!!!!*

----------


## οδυσσέας

να μας ζησουν οι πετσοπαδες :Mad0234: 

θα του πας την καναρα και θα του πεις να σου δωσει τα λεφτα πισω θελει δεν θελει και δεν θα ξαναπερασεις ουτε απεξω απο το μπου****** του.

----------


## xarhs

να πας και να παρεις πισω τα λεφτα σου................ τον παλιο αχρηστο. τι αλλο θα πουν???????/

----------


## johnakos32

Θα προσπαθησω. Ρε Χαρη ειναι η καναρα που ειναι ιδια με την δικια σου. Επισης ακουσα και το αλλο το οτι τα πουλια που ειναι πυρωμενα δεν μπορουν να ζευγαρωσουν και αλλα ... Θα κοιταξω μηπως μου δοσει καμια καλη. Α και κατι ακομα τα θηλυκα αυτην την εποχη κοστιζουν 50-60 ευρω αλλα για μενα θα κοιταξει να βρει. Οταν του λεω οτι η θηλυκια ειναι κουρασμενη μου λεει εγω δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα δεν παθενουν κατι εγω 6 γεννες τα κανω μου λεει... Επρεπε να τα ηχογραφουσα ....

----------


## οδυσσέας

καταλαβες τωρα γιατι σου ειπα οτι ο πετσοπας της αλαξε και τα καλωδια??????????????????? ακου 6 γεννες...............50-60 ευρω η καναρες?????????????? πες του η τζαμαρια του μαγαζιου ποσο κανει???????????

----------


## xarhs

50 60 ευρω??????????????????????  6 γεννες?????

και θες απο αυτον τον ανθρωπο να παρεις καλο πουλι?

ξεχασε το........................

----------


## Peri27

ο Χριστος και η Παναγια!!! ακου 50 60 ευρω!! αυτη καναρα που εχεις τωρα ποσο την πληρωσες??

----------


## johnakos32

20 αλλα δεχ ειχε ακουσει οτι την ηθελα για ζευγαρωμα... α ναι και τα αρσενικα δεν τα επιλεγουμε με βαση το πως κελαιδανε οχι αλλα με το να ειναι λιγο πυρωμενα για να ειναι καλος πατερας. Δεν αναφερα ομως γιατι τα δαχτυλιδομενα δεν ζευγαρωνουν ξερετε γιατι; Γιατι τα στειρωνουν και τρομαζουν οταν τα μεταφερουν. Αν καποιος θελει να το ζησει ας παει εκει να ρωτησει

----------


## johnakos32

> καταλαβες τωρα γιατι σου ειπα οτι ο πετσοπας της αλαξε και τα καλωδια??????????????????? ακου 6 γεννες...............50-60 ευρω η καναρες?????????????? πες του η τζαμαρια του μαγαζιου ποσο κανει???????????


Ποσο θεικο αχαχαχαχα. Οχι μονο καλωδια οτι ειχε και δεν ειχε

----------


## jk21

ωχ τι ακουω  ο καψερος ...  αυτος αν του παρουν συνεντευξη ,θα γονατισει και το λαζοπουλο στα μηχανακια της agb ...

----------


## xarhs

> καταλαβες τωρα γιατι σου ειπα οτι ο πετσοπας της αλαξε και τα  καλωδια??????????????????? ακου 6 γεννες...............50-60 ευρω η  καναρες?????????????? πες του η τζαμαρια του μαγαζιου ποσο  κανει???????????


χαχαχαχαχαχαχχαααχχα..........  ..




> ωχ τι ακουω  ο καψερος ...  αυτος αν του παρουν συνεντευξη ,θα γονατισει και το λαζοπουλο στα μηχανακια της agb ...


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ........  ..........

----------


## johnakos32

Καλησπερα οπως ειπα μετα το ασπορο αυγο τα ειχα χωρισει και την θηλυκια την ειχα βαλει στην ιδια κλουβα με τον κιτρινο καναρα και 3 μικρα καναρινακια (εκ των οποιον το ενα σαλιαριζει) τωρα διακρινω μελια και φιλλια με τον κιτρινο σκουφατο, τι λετενα κανω? την αφαιρω απο εκει η να την βαλω να ζευγαρωσει?

----------


## οδυσσέας

ειπαμε αν θες να ψοφησει βαλτην για ζευγαρωμα. 
αν δεν θες να ψοφησει βαλτην σε αλλο κλουβι μονη της.

και κανε υπομονη 10 μερες :winky:

----------


## Peri27

βγαλτην!!! ποσο να αντεξει η κακομοιρα!! ειναι κριμα απο το Θεο!!

----------


## johnakos32

οκ την εβαλα και σε ενα κλουβακι μονη της και τον ψαχνει τωρα... πιθανο να την αλλαξω αυτην την τεταρτη

----------


## mitsman

εσυ θα με στειλεις στο τρελαδικο ρε Γιανναρα!!!

12 η ωρα τη νυχτα ειναι ξυπνια τα πουλια?

----------


## johnakos32

οχι 10 κοιμουνται επειδη τοτε κλινω τα φωτα.. την καναρα την εχω αλλαξει απο τοτε που το ειπε ο κωστας κατα τις 9 την αλλαξα . δικο μου λαθος με το τωρα δεν ενοουσα τωρα τωρα την εκεινη στιγμη ηταν μεταφορικο ( αφου απαντησε η περι ειπα οτι τωρα εχει αλλαχθει και τον ψαχνει) ........ (παντως τα πουλια τα εχουν χασει η αλλη φιλιετε με τον κιτρινο η αλλη η γκλοστερ πυρωνει με τον πρασινο κοκκινο οτι να ναι γινετε) ισως λαθος μου που τα εχω ολα μαζι ...... μικρα και ποιο μεγαλα

----------


## johnakos32

τα δικα μου τα καναρινια ειναι νυχτοβια κοιμουνται κατα τις 6 το πρωι και ξυπνανε στισ 5 να διασκεδασουν τι να κανουμε τωρα..... παντος πλακα πλακα απο τοτε που εχω γραφτει στο φορουμ μου ξυπνησατε το χομπι ..... εχω γεμισει καναρινακια

----------


## johnakos32

καλησπερες! αυριο ειναι η μεγαλη μερα που παω στον πετ σοπα να αλλαξω την καναρα, θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως μπορω να καταλααβω οτι το πουλι ειναι πυρωμενο με βαση την αμαρα του....θα δω τι θα μου δοσει και αυτην την φορα και αν ειναι κατι σαπιο παλι το επιστρεφω περνω τα χρηματα μου πισω και δεν ξαναπαταω.... επισης αυριο θα κοιταξω μηπως εχουν φερει γυρη διοτι μεχρι τωρα δεν ειναι βρει...

----------


## jk21

δες εδω ενα πυρωμενο θηλυκο .κοιτα την αμαρα πως ειναι διογκωμενη προς τα πισω 




και εδω αλλη μια με εντονο πυρωμα ,αλλα θολη

----------


## johnakos32

ωρεα ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!!! νομιζω πως καταλαβα και κατι ακομα την ηλικια αν δεν εχει δαχτυλιδακι πρεπει να κοιταω το νυχι του αν ειναι κομμενο?

----------


## jk21

μεγαλο νυχι μπορει να εχει και ενος ετους πουλι αν ειναι ακοπο .σιγουρα υπερβολικα μεγαλο ,καποιο μεγαλυτερης ηλικιας .επισης τα δαχτυλα των γερικων μοιαζουν σαν να εχουν κερατινα λεπια οπως τα αρρωστα απο ακαρεα αλλα οχι τοσο πολυ

----------


## Gardelius

> δες εδω ενα πυρωμενο θηλυκο .κοιτα την αμαρα πως ειναι διογκωμενη προς τα πισω


Σορρυ για το  :Sign0006:   αν ειναι ετσι τοτε η δικια μου ΔΕΝ ειναι πυρωμενη αλλα παχουλη!!!!

----------


## jk21

νομιζω στο εχω πει Ηλια ... ειναι σιγουρα παχουλη ,απλα το παχος και η γωνια ληψης ,ισως να κρυβουνε οτι ειναι και πυρωμενη .Δεν δειχνει ομως ιδιατερα και ανεξαρτητα απο αυτο ,αν το παχος στα θηλυκα ειναι  λιγο (οποτε δεν πειραζει ενω στα αρσενικα μπορει και αυτο να επηρεασει ) τοτε οκ .αν ομως ειναι πολυ ,τοτε μπορει να επηρεασει και την ορμονικη της συμπεριφορα .Κανε αυτο που σου ειπα (διαιτα με σκετη βρωμη- κεχρι 50-50   μονο 1 κουταλι ρηχο την ημερα και καθε μερα χορταρικο ... ιδανικα τα πικρα πχ ραδικι ,ζωχοι και ειδικα ο αγριοζωχος κλπ  και συντομα ισως εχεις αποτελεσματα

----------

